# Did I pay to much at Meineke?



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

Installion for an exhaust pipe... $296.38


Gasket= $6.52
Labor= $60.00
Pipe= $238.60

Tax=11.26


P.S. I had a $20 off coupon.


----------



## Magnafury (Jun 21, 2003)

I once spent like 200 bucks at Meineke on a exhaust change out for a old GMC Jimmy..296.38 does sound a bit pricy but I am not a professional..


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

i paid 250 for a flowmaster dual exhaust system on my old Bronco but it wasnt meineke, but i guess thats about right


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

I got my custom catback installed for $90, it wasnt at Meineke. It came with everything (2.25 piping, labor and gasket).


----------



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

I got ripped off!!:balls:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Shift1.6 said:


> *I got my custom catback installed for $90, it wasnt at Meineke. It came with everything (2.25 piping, labor and gasket). *


i paid $100 for 2.25 piping, labor, no gasket but it was welded on.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

HardlineFan said:


> *I got ripped off!!:balls: *


yes, yes you did. that's why i never go to those "commercial popular" places. waaaaaay over priced.

but actually, was it crush bent pipe or mandrel bent?


----------



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

I dont know.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

you don't know? you should be able to tell just by looking at it. crush bent pipe is 1 long pipe that's bent into shape. manderal bent would be a bunch of different angled pipes welded together.


----------



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

crush bent pipe, thanks for the 411.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

n/p


----------



## Ajaxn26 (Feb 14, 2003)

southside mufflers SATX $150.00


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

I paid $80 for my daul exhaust, but I custom made it myself. Don't be afraid to get your hands dirty. I estemate that probably 2/3 that cost are labor charges.


----------



## WBarry (Dec 22, 2002)

I just had everything form the cat back replaced on my 88 sentra, price was a little over $200 at midas


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

WBarry said:


> *I just had everything form the cat back replaced on my 88 sentra, price was a little over $200 at midas *


That is nuts, I'd never pay that much for anything... because of that I hand make a lot of my mods...


----------

